# How messed up are you?



## sylwia (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv

My results:

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
*Avoidant: High*
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

:troll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yikes... Maybe I'm a lot worse than I thought.

Hahhahahahahaa. 

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VERY messed up.


Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

...the result speaks for itself, I am one severely messed up individual.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

So far I think I'm the most messed up person. :b


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Disorder Rating
Paranoid Personality Disorder: High
Schizoid Personality Disorder: Moderate
Schizotypal Personality Disorder: Moderate
Antisocial Personality Disorder: Moderate
Borderline Personality Disorder: Moderate
Histrionic Personality Disorder: Moderate
Narcissistic Personality Disorder: High
Avoidant Personality Disorder: Very High
Dependent Personality Disorder:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder: Moderate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't realize I was this messed up!!
Now to talk to my shrink to see what she thinks.

Disorder Rating Information 

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

what does schizotypal really mean??

oh well, I knew I was messed up in the head.


----------



## anxt (Feb 16, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Eh, my results do not surprise me at all :sigh


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

Of course people are all going to exaggerate their problems on a board full of people who want secretly want attention and sympathy.

That's why I'm sick of this board. I hate social situations, they scare me to death, but I really don't want to be able to live with them. I just want them gone.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, what do ya know. By this test I am moderately messed up. I don't consider myself to be in too bad of shape. I don't think this test is extremely accurate to be honest. Hm.......................


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very high
Dependant: Moderate
Obesessive-Compulsive: High

Ain't sounding too good!


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

It got the borderline part right at least :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 
Get These Ringtones: 
T.I. - What You Know
Daniel Powter - Bad Day
Sean Paul - Temperature
Sean Paul
Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: re: How messed up are you?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> VERY messed up.
> 
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> ...


Hi, I'm not sure if your profile picture is you or a model, but the picture is absolutely gorgeous. If you have low self-esteem, you shouldn't. Also, some guys seriously want a girl who is "messed up" by some standard... We're often more interesting than normal people.

Hope I'm not out of line . -Jake


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, if you are out of line then I am out of line, cuz I agree. Very attractive.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

*Paranoid: Very High*
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
*Borderline: Very High*
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*

:um


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Moderate click for info
Schizoid: Moderate click for info
Schizotypal: Moderate click for info
Antisocial: Moderate click for info
Borderline: Moderate click for info
Histrionic: Moderate click for info
Narcissistic: Low click for info
Avoidant: High click for info
Dependent: Moderate click for info
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate click for info

Thats interesting. I used to get alot higher. I guess as the more pessimistic I get, the less I care what others think of me since I don't like most people anyway.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: How messed up are you?*



jakejohnson007 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if your profile picture is you or a model, but the picture is absolutely gorgeous. If you have low self-esteem, you shouldn't. Also, some guys seriously want a girl who is "messed up" by some standard... We're often more interesting than normal people.
> 
> Hope I'm not out of line . -Jake


 :shock That is me...and thanks.


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

*Paranoid Disorder:	High*
Schizoid Disorder:	Moderate
*Schizotypal Disorder:	Very High*
Antisocial Disorder:	Moderate
*Borderline Disorder:	Very High*
*Histrionic Disorder:	High
Narcissistic Disorder:	High
Avoidant Disorder:	Very High
Dependent Disorder:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder:	High*
wow :sigh


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## nahly5 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Not really surprising, haha.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I'm so not schizotypal. I don't know how they came up with that answer. Schizoid should have been high though.


----------



## persephone88 (May 17, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## counting_heartbeats (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't really argue with the results lol...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


:sigh


----------



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont really think im too "messed up"
This reminds me of the stats you see on the back of baseball cards.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 


Not too bad, eh?


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bellekelly (Jan 16, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Paranoid: Low - Sometimes I think that someone in a car is following me or I always think that people are watching me whatever I'm doing 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: No - I'm the farthest thing away from nacisstic 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 
Social Anxiety: Very High
Depression: High


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I dont agree with the schizoid bit or the dependent bit.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


That test gets some things right. I'd say it's full of **** on the Paranoid part where it rates me High. I certainly don't think I'm Paranoid.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Some are quite off. Narcissistic and Schizoid seem to clash. And I'm definitely not humourless.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


geez lol


----------



## pdcarpen (Mar 4, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## seenhell (Mar 5, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Pastorofmuppets84 (Mar 8, 2007)

ID


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
*Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate*

****

Hardly scientific, but the results describe me accurately. :yes


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## jasonl34 (Feb 7, 2006)

delete


----------



## jesslca (Mar 10, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 

Schizoid: Very High 

Schizotypal: High 

Antisocial: Low 

Borderline: Low 

Histrionic: Low 

Narcissistic: Moderate 

Avoidant: Very High 

Dependent: Moderate 

Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

WOW I have got ALOT better since last year. I'm doing good. This site and my meds has helped me alot.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I always end up with a different score. Over the past five years I think I've taken this test on over a dozen different occasions. Right now I'm moderately pleased with the results. :banana


----------



## Strider (Sep 8, 2006)

Disorder Rating Information 

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Disorder Rating 

Paranoid Personality Disorder: High 
Schizoid Personality Disorder: Moderate 
Schizotypal Personality Disorder: High 
Antisocial Personality Disorder: Low 
Borderline Personality Disorder: Moderate 
Histrionic Personality Disorder: Moderate 
Narcissistic Personality Disorder: Moderate 
Avoidant Personality Disorder: Very High 
Dependent Personality Disorder: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder: High 

Somewhat messed up, at least when I took the test a few months ago. In actual fact I don't think I have anything other than AvPD, if even that. As usual for internet tests, they don't look for other possible causes for these symptoms.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:stu I really didn't expect all of those moderates, and a high dependent seems odd.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

WAHAHAHAHAHA.... I am a crrrrrrazy mother.....nobody beats this.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

forget my last post.....a lot of people are crrrrazier thanme. cmon guys just laugh with it. ur gonna let some silly test get ya down? this was the most fun i had in a long time! i almost peed meself! ok mebbe i did pee meself a lil....


----------



## SuperPickle (Mar 25, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Fallout (May 26, 2006)

*Disorder**Rating*<a

Aww **** it 


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

I think some of the ratings might be off a bit.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Symptoms of Schizotypal Personality Disorder:
Odd or eccentric mannerisms or appearance 
Superstitious or preoccupied with paranormal phenomena 
Difficult to follow speech patterns 
Feelings of anxiety in social situations 
Suspiciousness and paranoia 
Odd beliefs or magical thinking 
Appears shy, aloof, or withdrawn to others

im not sure about that one

Difficult to follow speech patterns 
Feelings of anxiety in social situations
Odd or eccentric mannerisms (sort of not really have that one, my appearance is normal though)

i definatly have messed up speech patterns alot.


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 

Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## freeme (Apr 7, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Allrighty then...now I am really scared! I don't think I wanted to know all that. : :afr


----------



## freeme (Apr 7, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Allrighty then...now I am really scared! I don't think I wanted to know all that. : :afr


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

cool, both my Histrionic and Borderline are low, that's a good sign.
I knew my Schizoid would be very high, makes sense.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Shrinkwrap (Apr 10, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal:	Low	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## princessorwhat (Mar 30, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

To be honest, I don't think this test is very good. Obviously the avoidant thing is true for me, but as for the Schizotypal and Histrionic Disorders described on the test, my behavior is actually the opposite to the symptoms the site gives. I don't think paranois is true for me either, although I do have trouble trusting people sometimes.

Anyone who does this test, please don't trust it too much, after all you are the person who knows yourself best!

Trust your own judgment.


----------



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

..I guess im messed up to some extent. :sigh


----------



## Lemur (Apr 17, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Hmm..


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

The resuslts seem fine to me, i'm not paranoid, narcissistic or osessive-copulsive...

How serious this test is i dunoo.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Omg I'm a freak.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

what does boderline mean?


----------



## willzzz (Apr 11, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

i'm not sure if this helps


----------



## Shygi (Apr 19, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Thats mine :afr


----------



## Armadia (Jun 24, 2007)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Paranoid: * Very High
*Schizoid: * High
*Schizotypal:* High
*Antisocial: * Low
*Borderline:* Very High
*Histrionic: * Low
*Narcissistic: * Low
*Avoidant: * Very High
*Dependent: * Low
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* High


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

All I know is that people with personality disorders don't believe that anything is wrong with them. It's called being ego-syntonic, or, in harmony with ones self-image, and is apparently the hallmark of personality disorders, as I have read. I too have thought I had AVPD or BPD, but talked to my doctor and she said I don't because I am not happy with the symptoms, and see them as unreasonable and not in line with who I want to be. Just sometime to think about. You can go to wikipedia to read about it. Just search 'personality disorder' and you'll see the term 'ego-syntonic.' I found it very interesting.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yah, I'm not to sure about this test, Borderline Low? I drink everyday, lol, but no, I'm not an abuser, thanks for clearing that up, cause I was kinda thinkin I was!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Looks like I don't have any vague signs of a personality disorder. Makes me the most "normal" person here. :lol That test is severely flawed to say the least.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 23, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Joodie (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmmm borderline... and avoidant.

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Paranoia and my nerves are my only problems. I'm not a depressed person and I think I have a good life despite my BIG problems in social situations. That being said, I'm starting to get angry that I can never get comfortable when talking with people. It's always stressful and I feel like I was handed the worst communication skills through genes possible.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Evening! Here are the results of the Belgian jury :
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

No surprises there.
I'm more schizoid than avoidant since I don't want/need company to feel good. I need company to feel bad! :b 
And I can't really understand people who are desperate for company anymore either, other people just stand in the way of me being "me". I don't like "me" when I'm with other people. Mess with my karma they do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's the B.S.:

_Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High _


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High click for info 
Schizoid: Moderate click for info 
Schizotypal: High click for info 
Antisocial: Low click for info 
Borderline: Very High click for info 
Histrionic: High click for info 
Narcissistic: Low click for info 
Avoidant: Very High click for info 
Dependent: High click for info 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate click for info
Wow that's just flat out depressing.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

All low.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
*Narcissistic: High *
*Avoidant: Very High *
*Dependent: Very High *
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


----------



## Rygon (Jan 16, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## cassieh (Mar 28, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

This test is crap!Noone should take it seriously.
First of all,it is full of ambiguous questions and its results are very contradicting
and not true.

For example,I got HIGH on DEPENDENT and VERY HIGH on AVOIDANT which
is cool as that's what I'm like.However I got also MODERATE on SCHIZOID
which is the opposite of AVOIDANT (one wants to be with others but "can't"
the other genuinely wants to be on his own).

I also got MODERATE on OBC just because I answered that I want everything
tidy when I give exercises or do projects etc.BUT that is not OBC at all if you
want proof come see my room it's like a pig sty I swear to god :lol.

Lastly,I scored MODERATE on PARANOID just because I answered things
like I don't trust people (in the way that I don't get into relationships with
them) and that I sometimes think that others are doing sth behind my
back (I haven't told anyone about SA so I sometimes worry that my
parents are seeing my condition and thinking of telling someone).
The important thing is that the test misinterpretes these answers to
suggest that e.g. I feel like people are plotting against me like Napoleon
or sth like that which just isn't true

I could go on about it but there is no point.It's obvious to anyone with half a
brain that this test is stupid and seriously you people should stop taking it.You
know better than the test what you are/aren't.

Peace


----------



## veronica (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: re: How messed up are you?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> So far I think I'm the most messed up person. :b


Lol I think we might be tied!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re:*



andy1984 said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> ...


Lol I'm actually more schizoid now - although I'm not so sure I'd call it schizoid. Its not my fault if everyone else is messed up. These days I'd say I'm the least messed up person I know (or at least have met, since I don't know many people).


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm screwed up.

Disorder | Rating
*Paranoid: Very High*
*Schizoid: High*
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
*Narcissistic: High*
*Avoidant: Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Hah, bull****. Don't get me wrong, I'm crazy, I'm just not that crazy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this test is stupid, not that many are people are Schizo


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> this test is stupid, not that many are people are Schizo


If you read their description of the 2 Schizo categories you might change your opinion.

I did take the test but I am getting tired of sharing just how strange I am and I wont be taking any more of these things. Part of my problem is being too focused on myself and these tests are just an exercise in vanity.


----------



## jenna22 (Jan 14, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

didnt know i was this messed up :cry


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

jenna22 said:


> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> ...


You are in good company... maybe not good company but definitely company.


----------



## layenrubber (Sep 11, 2007)

Paranoid: Low click for info
Schizoid: Low click for info
Schizotypal: Moderate click for info
Antisocial: Low click for info
Borderline: Moderate click for info
Histrionic: High click for info
Narcissistic: High click for info
Avoidant: High click for info
Dependent: High click for info
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate click for info

Just about what I expected except I thought most my problems were more borderline personalityish


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Well. that's depressing lol.


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

I guess it could be worse.

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not surprised...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

we're fuxed.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Dovetailing said:


> we're fuxed.


Yeah, but I'm more fuxed. "Low" anti-social?! Lies!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

This test is by nature not encouraging, thus I'm not taking it too seriously...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SAguy (Sep 14, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

I knew I had it bad but damn....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Prolly took this before but I don't remember. Sounds about right :b

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Paranoid: *Moderate* 
Schizoid: *Moderate*
Schizotypal: *High* 
Antisocial: *Low* 
Borderline: *Moderate*
Histrionic: *Moderate* 
Narcissistic: *Low* 
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive: *Moderate*


----------



## bauer_013 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow I never knew I was THIS bad... Histrionic and avoidant... seems a little contradictory, eh?


----------



## Roxi (Oct 17, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Oh my god!!!! Ireally have to get help!!!!


----------



## crash911 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Paranoid: Very High* 
Schizoid: Moderate 
*Schizotypal: High* 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
*Avoidant: Very High* 
Dependent: Moderate 
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High *


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: *Very High *
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the Schioid definition seems to be the opposite of Avoidant on this site? 
Hmmm. :con 
Methinks some serious problems with this test---so I believe there is no need to overreact to the results.
Interesting though.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think this test is a bit "trigger-happy." If you even answer a couple questions toward one direction, you'll probably get a moderate rating. I take this with a grain of salt.

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

i still think im messed up in the head though lol...i dont know....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Does anyone else find the title of this thread to be humorous? I'm almost laughing out loud at how blunt it is. :lol


----------



## uzura (Aug 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Does anyone else find the title of this thread to be humorous? I'm almost laughing out loud at how blunt it is. :lol


Yeah, I chuckled.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I seem relatively un-screwed up. Didn't get very high for avoidant, oddly enough.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

Lol, they put me schizoid. That's ridiculous, I hate being alone. And of course, they put me schizotypal because I'm one of a kind :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## LostInSpace (Oct 20, 2007)

Very much in some, not so much in others (thank you, God).

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependant: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## MajesticVisions (Nov 2, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## MonaRevolté (Oct 18, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Argh, now that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy about myself. :rain


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## coriander1992 (Aug 19, 2007)

Disorder Rating Information :
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Jees, I always do worse on these things than I think I will, I didn't think I was this bad!  I'm only 15, how can it be this bad already :S


----------



## webdrifter (Oct 4, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

:rain :afr


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

:rain


----------



## Buckbeak (Oct 25, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Heh... made my day! :um


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Heeheee, not bad.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess I don't have it as bad as I thought. Then again I've come a long way from lieing in bed all day.


Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

So, I guess I'm messed up.


----------



## maninthemiddle33 (Nov 13, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

not histronic at all


----------



## ihateme (Nov 17, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Very High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Ouch this test was harsh!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

Seems somewhat right.I would say avoidant very high, and antisocial high.

There's a lot of questions "Do other people think" or "do you seem" this or that way to others.But i have no idea what other people think of me..


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Paranoid: _High_
Schizoid: _High_
Schizotypal: _High_
Antisocial: _Moderate_
Borderline: _Low_
Histrionic: _Moderate_
Narcissistic: _Very High_
Avoidant: _High_
Dependent: _Low_
Obsessive-Compulsive: _Moderate_

I found this part in the Avoidant description very interesting:

_"Unlike schizoid personality disorder, avoidants yearn for social relations yet feel they are unable to obtain them."_

I don't yearn for social relations, I just don't want to be anxious and uncomfortable _during_ social situations. I've only ever really been interested in one kind of relationship (very close friend, not romantic), and only with a single person. I don't mean a specific person, but literally one person... no more than that.

I know where that stems from, and knowing that I wonder if I'd fit the Avoidant category at all without that cause.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## sarcastic_whiteboard (Nov 14, 2007)

Hm.... well, Schizoid was "low"...that's one thing...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Oh yay :rain



trey said:


> I found this part in the Avoidant description very interesting:
> 
> _"Unlike schizoid personality disorder, avoidants yearn for social relations yet feel they are unable to obtain them."_


That sounds exactly like me and i got High for Avoidant.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, that totally sucked! Maybe I won't be a schizoid tomorrow...
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Shy_One (Dec 8, 2007)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## GREEKxISLANDxGAL (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I'm more messed up than any of you guys are ... 

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I expected the avoidant rating. The dependent part is probably what I dislike most. I'm not really that obsessive-compulsive--just a bit. I would have rated myself higher on schizoid and antisocial too.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I was hoping for more Low's.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Expected the avoidant one


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

October 19, 2007 vs. January 17, 2008:

Paranoid: Low NOW: Low
Schizoid: Moderate NOW: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate NOW: Moderate
Antisocial: Low NOW: Low
Borderline: Low NOW: Low
Histrionic: Moderate NOW: Low 
Narcissistic: Low NOW: Moderate
Avoidant: High NOW: Moderate
Dependent: Low NOW: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate NOW: Moderate


Wow, that really reflects how I've targeted my avoidance!!!


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

OK.
For my contribution to this 
compulsively
masochistic competition: 
:idea 
is there a prize for the winner?
A year's free supply of benzo's
or meds of their choice?

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

an experiment: to get to "very high" 
in all categories at the same time 
and still function :troll


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


In answer to the question: Not enough to think that any of the above means anything of particular value. 

...I already know I have life tougher than many. But I'm damned if I'm going to see my self in terms of having a "PERSONALITY DISORDER" and all the rest of that prejudiced narrowminded bull**** that so called "NORMAL" people label anyone different to them with.

I am quite frankly a lovely person with a different way of viewing the world that if anything is as impressive as it is shameful. 

I'm just sick of people being put into retarded narrowminded categories all based on what is WRONG with them!! ...What about what is wrong with a society and a mentality that needs to view people in such a light-???

Bunch of utter crap. I already pay for my difference as it is. I don't need to be labeled as being fundamentally flawed -as having a "personality disorder". 

...why don't people have the sense to call things for what they actually are: that a person who has a way of thinking that makes them very interesting and unique will also have some propensity (even when it does not show up) to be equally as flawed. 

I just hate approaching things and viewing people in terms of what is WRONG with them. 

...So my interpretation of these so-called "results" is to view my self as unique like I always knew I was. And if being unique just so happens to put me 'at risk' of being crazy or of having a "personality disorder", well maybe that's because you can't have strengths without having equal weaknesses. And at least I'm sane enough to be able to see this.

That's what I have to say to all this psychotherapy nonsense.

Mind you I don't trust their 'diagnoses' anyway: for one thing, studies have shown that 1 in 4 psychiatrists actually diagnose a 'normal' person as having some disorder. Not to mention that -what of all the 'normal' people who never come to a shrink or a "personality disorder test" but nonetheless have substantial problems. 
...hey, **** it: what about all the people who have "boring personality disorder" because they just aren't bloody interesting enough to be eccentric.

...Should I view myself solely through the lens of 'what's wrong with me' because as far as I can tell, I've gotten a great deal of praise for things that I was born with -things that I even think are linked with my flaws.

And I personally can say with honesty that I haven't met a so-called professional psychiatrist who has been able to help me -perhaps it's because they've largely been so focussed on flaws and what was 'wrong' to bother bringing any positivity to anything.

And I think that it is RETARTED to put such a test with -how many questions was it- on the internet. ...Most so-called professional psychiatrists struggle to diagnose a person (and at least 25% of the time get it wrong!).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Actually, I can sum up all of the above with just this:

Life is so short that I'm not going to give a **** getting fooled into thinking that I am not as good as others.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...Actually, I can sum up all of the above with just this:
> 
> Life is so short that I'm not going to give a @#%$ getting fooled into thinking that I am not as good as others.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 
Apparently I'm real messed up.I don't agree with the schizoid part,should be lower.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 21, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Hmm. Awkward. Some of those kind of shocked me, weird how you can be avoidant and dependent at the same time.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Your Results:
Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Many of these "diagnoses" would appear to contradict each other as Schatzi
pointed out. This can't be all that accurate in all areas.
I am going to fwd this quiz to some confident so-called well-balanced normal people and see what results they get.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

bender3008 said:


> I am going to fwd this quiz to some confident so-called well-balanced normal people and see what results they get.


Awesome.


----------



## DSW (Apr 18, 2007)

Severely messed up

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## PockyGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

*Looks at results* :wtf If you say so Test Score. Personally I don't really believe half the things they say I am here. Dependent, Avoidant, and Paranoid I do believe in though. I afraid of what I'm going to do if something happens to my mother. Most of the time I avoid doing important things and let her handle them.

My mother is always acusing me of having a touch of OCD. Ever since I was a child I've taken things that interested me to an extreme. Its like I become obsessive over the interest. MONK, Tamagotchi ops , LPS :blush , and ferrets are the current obsessions of mine. I get embrassed over them at times. Normal 22 year olds don't carry little Vitrual Pets around. As for the LPS the collection is quite small and sit on a night stand like little nicknaks. Is 23 Tamagotchi a little much... I still remember the Stitch(Lilo and Stitch) Obsession too. I had about 30 something of that blue creature. Childish I know but its just my personality. Sure I have my other more mature collections of pug nicknaks and things relating to ferrets. Hopefully I'm not being veiwed right now as some weirdo for my odd collections.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## issacnewton (Jan 5, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## le feu (Nov 2, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Not surprised


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

None of this is surprising.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:eyes


----------



## erieur (Jan 27, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

...sweet. :banana


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
*Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Awesome.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Disorder | Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

:sigh


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

yep, i'ma mess ops


----------



## Red4U (Feb 15, 2008)

Yikes... pretty messed up...

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Paranoid: high
Schizoid: high
Schizotypal: low
Antisocial: low
Borderline: low
Histrionic: low
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: moderate
Dependent: low
Obsessive-Compulsive: high

The last one makes sense, since I'm a bit autistic. I just didn't realize I was such a... :troll


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

I've done this test before, a couple of years ago.

I'm definately a lot worse now than I was then!

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sure this test is wildly inaccurate. I can't imagine it's possible for a person to be Schizoid and histrionic.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm high on Schizoid and Avoidant. Seems about right.


----------



## DJBrosco (Feb 14, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Dillion (Feb 18, 2008)

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid:Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal:Very High 
Antisocial:High 
Borderline:Moderate
Histrionic:Moderate 
Narcissistic:Very High 
Avoidant:Very High 
Dependent:Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive:Moderate

Well this is depressing... lol I thought I was getting better. But oh well, I don't beleive this test is long enough to be accurate in this many areas.


----------



## rocknroll714 (Feb 20, 2008)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Psh this test is full of crap.


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

Oh dear. 
I swear I'm not histronic or narcissistic... Maybe I just dont notice it, though.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Your Results:

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## laura03125 (Jan 9, 2008)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Paranoid - Very High
Schizoid	- High	
Schizotypal - High
Antisocial - Moderate
Borderline - Moderate
Histrionic - Low
Narcissistic - High
Avoidant - Very High
Dependent - Low
Obsessive-Compulsive - High


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like I'm screwed. I'll just disregard this as inaccurate and in need of additional data so as I don't spaz out and go do something I may regret.

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

Mmmm y'all will not get in my business like that! But from the looks of things I'm not as far gone as I thought. :lol


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

What?! I thought I just have anxiety!!! Narcissistic should be ZERO.

Anyone willing to explain what "Histrionic" means?


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

My latest

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High :banana 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

i didn't think i was this messed up. i hope this test is wrong.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Comparing March 15th, 2007 with today.

Disorder | Rating 
Paranoid: Moderate -> Low
Schizoid: Moderate -> High
Schizotypal: Moderate -> Moderate 
Antisocial: Low-> Low
Borderline: Moderate -> Moderate 
Histrionic: Low-> Low
Narcissistic: Low-> Low
Avoidant: Very High -> Very High
Dependent: High-> Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate -> Low

I don't know why dependent shows up. I do not match the description at all. Perhaps it is 'difficulty making decisions' type questions. I have difficulty making decisions because I am depressed, not because I am dependent.

I'm quite confident that I am avoidant and not schizoid. To have them both come up as high seems odd, maybe there should be more questions to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Southerner1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

According to the test results, I'm in pretty good shape. But, I'm really not doing well. I have VERY severe social anxiety that's having a negative impact on every area of my life.

Test question: "Do your moods fluctuate a lot?" Not at all. I just stay depressed all the time.


----------



## Yura (Apr 3, 2008)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm sure it wasn't this bad when I took this test a few years ago. XD


----------



## Hoodoo (Mar 30, 2008)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bigfoot0915 (Apr 1, 2008)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Kuromi (Mar 1, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

:eek :eek :con ops :sigh


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice little test but in the real world(job). They don't give a rats *** how messed up you are. they'll fire you just the same in a new york minute. Nobody cares bout anything but theirself and making the money, let alone our problems.


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

My mind changes too often for any accurrate answers


----------



## johnysmith1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

I try to stay away from these types of quizes. Alls it's going to do is make me feel even worse than before.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Your Results:
Disorder
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

The only part I agree with is avoidant, dependent, and obsessive-compulsive, but I don't think I'm schizo anything


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I got moderate for dependent the rest low.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Hoppipolla said:


> Paranoid: *Moderate*
> Schizoid: *Moderate*
> Schizotypal: *High*
> Antisocial: *Low*
> ...


Paranoid: *Moderate *
Schizoid: *Moderate* 
Schizotypal: *High* 
Antisocial: *Low* 
Borderline: *Low *
Histrionic: *High* 
Narcissistic: *Low *
Avoidant: *Very High* 
Dependent: *High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive: *Moderate *

Re-took it and my diagnosis is that this test is VERY innacurate.


----------



## Armadia (Jun 24, 2007)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Little Miss Scare All said:


> So far I think I'm the most messed up person
> 
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> ...


I would like to meet that challenge. Step up LMSA for the battle of the ****-ups!!

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
*Borderline: Very High *
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I think Winter Dave beat us both though ...

:lol Aint it fun to have a personality disorder?


----------



## Ashleyxx67 (Jun 16, 2008)

Paranoid: high
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: high
Antisocial: high
Borderline: very high
Histrionic: high
Narcissistic: high
Avoidant: High
Dependent: very high
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

So i'm totally ****ed up, but i have a conscience.

Sweet.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

So I hate myself, but I don't hate everyone else. rofl

Also, if you ain't paranoid, you're just not paying attention!

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Much of this information came as no great surprise to me. Some of it...hmmm...I would have to question a bit. Still, it was a fun little exercise. I think we can use all the insight we can get.

:hug :hug to everybody!

Ms Deer


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

my results:

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm not too concerned about the moderates because my avoidant personality inherently makes me Histrionic, Narcissistic, Paranoid and generally an unhappy mess.
And that 'very high' for Avoidant does not look encouraging at all...


----------



## DT2126 (Aug 10, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Sounds bad, but i dont put much into over simplified tests like this


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

But I'm not too sure about it all. I just wasn't sure about most of my answers. :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid:HighSchizoid:ModerateSchizotypal:Very HighAntisocial:LowBorderline:ModerateHistrionic:HighNarcissistic:HighAvoidant:Very HighDependent:Very HighObsessive-Compulsive:Moderate
-- Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Information -- 


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------

